# HID Conversion Kits



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking about upgrading to HID lights. I was wondering if anyone's done that from halogen. Which is better 4.3k 6k 6.5k or 8k. I have no idea!


----------



## Mr_Hoffa (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a 8k kit myself. Its basically what you like and what your willling to spend.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

AcomaLegend said:


> I was thinking about upgrading to HID lights. I was wondering if anyone's done that from halogen. Which is better 4.3k 6k 6.5k or 8k. I have no idea!


I have a 6k kit on my sentra. Pretty easy to install yourself. Here is the link to the store where I got it from. Actually, got it cheap from a guy on Ebay. He's been selling a while, and puts a 1 year warranty on the system. Also, site has lots of info on how to choose the right kit, light temp, etc.

http://stores.ebay.com/H-I-D-Xenon-Kits_W0QQsspagenameZL2QQtZkm

He ships pretty quick, and if you email him, he's pretty knowledgable.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

6k would be your best bet. any higher is less light with more bluish color


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend a "conversion" kit at all, as OEM reflectors are designed only for a halogen bulbs. The cutoff line isn't exacting enough to handle a xenon bulb (300% higher output remember), and thus you'll just end up blinding oncoming traffic with excessive glare. I know, because I've already been blinded on several occasions by rice burner honda civics and the like with these kits installed. 

If you carefully inspected the OEM halogen reflector and OEM xenon reflectors side-by-side, you would see there major differences, particularly with the silver cap over the bulb.

If you want to get xenons the legal way, be patient and look on ebay for the entire xenon headlamp assembly (preferably with OEM ballast/transformer). I picked up two of these for a total cost of USD$280 (incl. shipping to Toronto) over a period of a month. They even came with the D2R bulbs, which in themselves cost almost $100 new.

The installation is a bit of a pain, because of the need to remove the bumper cover and fender liners, and because you'll have to get a wiring harness (which is recommended even for "conversion" kits, so as to not overload the stock wiring during bulb ignition). But in the end you'll have a perfectly legal lighting system that doesn't blind other drivers and might save you an encounter with your local constabulary.

If you need any advice on doing this type of swap, let me know, or check out my cardomain site (after this weekend though - it's temporarily down).

Cheers!


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*

I was just posting to ask for help with my HID kit, and I came across this thread, great!

I just picked up the following kit:

http://www.visionbulbs.com/vb_product.php?id=8&dmv=269595129

Anyhow, I'm not very tech savvy, so please excuse any stupid questions here.

The manual says that you have to attach the power cables on the HID kit to the car battery. How do they attach? Do I unscrew the bolt on the battery now, raise it, put the power connectors in, and screw it down?

I'm a little lost here, so any info you guys could share would be great.

Thank you in advance!




dmroberson said:


> I have a 6k kit on my sentra. Pretty easy to install yourself. Here is the link to the store where I got it from. Actually, got it cheap from a guy on Ebay. He's been selling a while, and puts a 1 year warranty on the system. Also, site has lots of info on how to choose the right kit, light temp, etc.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/H-I-D-Xenon-Kits_W0QQsspagenameZL2QQtZkm
> 
> He ships pretty quick, and if you email him, he's pretty knowledgable.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I used T-taps to tap the low-beam and the ground wires coming out of the headlight socket, instead of the battery. This way, they come on with the stock headlight switch.



el_demonio said:


> I was just posting to ask for help with my HID kit, and I came across this thread, great!
> 
> I just picked up the following kit:
> 
> ...


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> I used T-taps to tap the low-beam and the ground wires coming out of the headlight socket, instead of the battery. This way, they come on with the stock headlight switch.


Hehe, man, I forgot about this thread!

I got the kit installed shortly after posting. It was a lot easier than I had thought. I;m not very technical, so I think I just thought it would be hard. I did it myself in like 20-30 minutes. Very easy to do!

Anyhow, been using it for the last few months and I love them! I am consdiering buying a different temperature bulbs, just for a change.

Again, amazing job Vision Bulbs! The kit makes a world of difference!

Check them out: www.visionbulbs.com


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*

Hey guys,

I just ordered another set of bulbs for my HID, and I spoke to the owner (who is cool as hell) and he offered to set up a group buy for us.

We just need to get 10 people, and then they will give us a discounted price of $245 including shipping to our door!

That's awesome considering the kit usually sell for $270 + shipping!

They have all sizes and colors available. You canfind at more at their site: www.visionbulbs.com

If you're interested, just put your name below:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i would def get in it but i didnt see any 3000k color temp.. (bright yellow HIDs) call him up and find out if he has anything... thanks..


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> i would def get in it but i didnt see any 3000k color temp.. (bright yellow HIDs) call him up and find out if he has anything... thanks..


No 3000K at this time, but they expect to have them by summer.

Your Altima would look awesome with the 6000K though


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

el_demonio said:


> No 3000K at this time, but they expect to have them by summer.
> 
> Your Altima would look awesome with the 6000K though


its a hate it or love it look.. i hate it.. i dont like blue HID's.. i got a 4300k kit for my lows...


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> its a hate it or love it look.. i hate it.. i dont like blue HID's.. i got a 4300k kit for my lows...


6K HID's aren't blue. They're pure white. 7K and higher start getting that blue look.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> 6K HID's aren't blue. They're pure white. 7K and higher start getting that blue look.


um.. no.. 43-4500k is the sweet spot.. anything higher than that starts to have a lil blue tint to it.. not blue blue.. but a hint of blue


----------

